# Jobs in Singapore?



## leeroy10 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I am an Australian looking to relocate to Singapore, I'm wondering if anyone can help me search for a job that would entitle me to a working visa/sponsorship? I have a business degree and a number of years experience in Human Resources, with large corporate organisations. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Leeroy10,

you should first look for jobs in singapore via local agents or job websites, if you are able to find a local agent, then he will help you get a job in singapore, if you are not able to find a local agent then better search for good websites and consultants in singapore, visit singapore on visiting visa, stay here for some period and mean while apply for jobs, this way it is guaranteed that you will get a job.

Regards
Alokk


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leeroy: As an Aussie, you can avail of 

1) 90 day social visit visa, upon arrival, as long as you have sufficient proof of finance, 
and 2) you can look for the visa option for Aussies to work here, on like study program

Ask the Singapore mission in Australia, they do provide the info


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

I suggest that you go online and visit job sites to know if there are jobs that you might want to apply to. Some of the job sites that you might want to look at are www(dot)jobsdb(dot)com;www(dot)headhunt(dot)com(dot)sg;www(dot)monster(dot)com(dot)sg


----------

